# Fishless Cycle: Questions



## lecoqfou (Nov 3, 2011)

So, I have had aquariums all my life, never knew of the cycling a tank. Girlfriend buys me a Fluval Edge, and I learn about Cycling. Decided to go with fishless (shrimp in never used pantyhose), I bought some bacteria additive (I have heard that it is hit or miss). Here are my readings:

10/23: Amm= .25
10/24: Amm= .50
10/25: Amm= 1.50 (bacteria additive added)
10/29: Amm= 4.00, Ni= .50
10/31: Amm= 4.00+ (looks darker), Ni=2.00, Na=20.00
11/02: Amm= 4.00+ (about same as 10/31), Ni=5.00, Na=80.00

all readings are ppm, using API Master freshwater kit. The shrimp has a white film on the mesh wrap. I am new to this stuff, I didn't think the bacteria additive would actually work. Is it? I probably should have tested for Nitrite before 10/29. Also, if my test tubes chems are read longer than 5 minutes after mixing are they less accurate? I may have read them after 10 or 25 mins...Thanks.


----------



## LariM78 (Nov 2, 2010)

What bacteria additive are you using? It seems that you have ammonia turning into nitrite and nitrite processing into nitrate already so something is happening. Usually the ammonia drops to 0 when you start to see nitrite but you still have 4ppm but if the rotting shrimp is still in the water then that would be the source of ammonia. 

As for the test kit, I don't know the API kit but I use a Sera kit (the chemistry should be the same) and in my experience I find that readings that are read before 5 minutes are not valid as the water is still changing colour but after the 5 minutes has elapsed the colour does not change any further. If you are not sure you should make sure you check the reading after 5 minutes and not have any doubt...


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Some of the test darken if read beyond 5min. Nitrate will do it for sure.


----------



## lecoqfou (Nov 3, 2011)

The dead shrimp is still floating away, so that is the Amm source I guess. As for the additive, it was "Dr Z's" or something like that. I can't recall off the top of my head. The water went a little cloudy to extremely clear. When should I take the shrimp out? Should I let Amm drop to 0 before getting fish?


----------



## LariM78 (Nov 2, 2010)

The thing is that you want a source of ammonia so that the bacteria don't die off. Ultimately the ammonia is supposed to spike and then get processed into nitrite which should also spike and get processed into nitrate. You need to wait for the ammonia and nitrite to be 0 before you even think of adding fish. Once the cycle has completed you will also have high nitrates which you should try to get down with water changes. Do not do any deep gravel vacuuming or filter maintenance while the cycle is happening, you want as much good bacteria in there as possible.

Perhaps you could take the shrimp out and get a bottle of pure ammonia to add to the tank instead. Be sure that it is only ammonia and no other additives like surfactants and detergents - if you shake the bottle there should be no foam forming on top. If you decide to do this do some experiments to make sure you don't overdose the tank because this will cause the cycle to stall. Otherwise just keep the shrimp in there and wait for ammonia and nitrite to fall to 0. The fishless cycle that I did was with pure ammonia so I don't know what to do with the shrimp really.

There is a thread on the forum that explains the fishless cycle in detail, it should give you a good idea of what to keep your eye on.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I used the Dr whatever product once. Not sure it helped. It still may take 3-4 weeks before the cycle is complete. Some take longer/shorter than others and they are all different.

Have all of you voted for the tank of the month? Click on the link below if not.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Sounds like your cycle is well on it's way. Good for you!

Like Ben said though, it will still be a while before it finishes. The Nitrites take a while to drop..... stupid nitrites, lol. XD


----------



## scooterlady (May 10, 2011)

I'm doing a fishless cycle with ammonia as the ammonia source, and I'm just about done. Starting the 5th week. Plan on putting fish in there next Wednesday or Thursday!


----------



## lecoqfou (Nov 3, 2011)

Okay, just took a reading this Morning: *PH*-7.6, *Amm*-4.00 (but less dark than 11/02), *Ni*-5.00, *Na*-160ppm.

Performed a 20% water change on 11/04, will do another this weekend to lower the Nitrate. Probably not wise but my Girlfriend picked up two small Anubias, which are now in the tank along with a piece of driftwood from the LFS. Also added some NitroMax bacteria which the LFS stated was the best bacteria in a bottle...we'll see.


----------



## lecoqfou (Nov 3, 2011)

Hey Guys (and Girls), i have a question with this cycle...I took the dead shrimp out on the 5th, the ammonia has dropped from 4.00 to .50, however my Nitrites and Nitrates have stayed around the same (5.00 and 160, respectively)....how can I get these lower? Thanks!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

The last stage where nitrites have to disappear typically take longer than the first stage where ammonia goes down. If your ammonia is almost down to zero and your nitrites haven't started coming down, then personally I would put the shrimp back in. If you don't nitrites may start going down because the ammonia isn't present to drive them high and start to dissipate on their own. If that happens before the bacteria colonies have grown into place, your cycle may never really finish.


----------

